

1/3 of the world's largest collection of autism brain samples destroyed - MRonney
http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/articles/2012/06/11/freezer_failure_at_brain_bank_hampers_autism_research/

======
ColinWright
Single page:

[http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/articles/2012...](http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/articles/2012/06/11/freezer_failure_at_brain_bank_hampers_autism_research/?page=full)

